# brand new epson print head covered with an oily mixture



## saler9 (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello, after endless white ink problems, we had to buy a brand new epson print head for our KIMOTO Free Jet 320TX.
The print head looks used and is covered with an oily mixture, I'm asuming that this is a protection liquid but I'm not sure...if it is a protection liquid, how or should I clean it before using the head.
I hope someone knows the answer.

here are some pics of the new print head 
1 2

Thanks


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Its a protection substance, there is nothing you need to do with it just leave it alone. After, head cleans and nozzle checks it will go away before it hits the shirt


----------



## saler9 (Jul 1, 2011)

OK great, thanks for the info. I will install the new head right away.


----------



## saler9 (Jul 1, 2011)

I've installed the new print head and it works fine, but the brown colored head surface is still there, it was not cleaned away, that means this is another kind of print head surface. I've found one called "oil based print head" which looks the same, but I've found it only on this site  in China which is kinda strange.

Is it normal that the print head is sprayed with dry white ink along the white channels after the work day ? I'm worried that this could cause nozzle clog again, so I use a new cleaning swab with cleaning solution and clean the whole print head surface and fill the capping station with cleaning solution before turning off the printer.
But I was told not to touch the print head surface.

Thanks for the advice.
Cheers


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

From the pictures it appears that the head you have is an older - pre-teflon coated head. The newer heads that are teflon coated are somewhat reflective - not dull as it appears this head is. It could be the angle of the picture, however, that makes it appear that way.


----------

